# Was Hudson Taylor a Calvinist?



## cupotea

Someone said Hudson Taloy in later years embraced the doctrine of grace,
could someone find the proof for this?


----------



## jaybird0827

Here is a quote from the Wikipedia article . Following appears under the heading "Theology".



> Taylor was raised in the Methodist tradition but in the course of his life he was a member of the Baptist Westbourne Grove Church pastored by William Garrett Lewis, and he also kept strong ties to the "Open Brethren" such as George Muller. In summary his theology and practice was non-sectarian.


----------



## AV1611

He also held to Millennial Exclusion


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

AV1611 said:


> He also held to Millennial Exclusion



Pardon my ignorance, but what does that mean?


----------



## Davidius

Daniel Ritchie said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also held to Millennial Exclusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what does that mean?
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Tick

Davidius said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also held to Millennial Exclusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Double


----------



## D. Paul

AV1611 said:


> He also held to Millennial Exclusion



That means there will be an exclusion in the millennium

...I'll go away now...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

D. Paul said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He also held to Millennial Exclusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means there will be an exclusion in the millennium
Click to expand...


----------



## Ranger

It's a dispensational view that I believe came from some of the Brethren groups. I also think Watchman Nee held to it. It's the belief that there will be a rapture of saints who were faithful to the end, and thus considered worthy of reigning in the millennial kingdom. In their view, this is not all of the saints. Some who were not as holy have to be "cleansed" during this period before entering the eternal kingdom following the millennial kingdom. 

They base their belief on 1st Corinthians 3 (these are those who are saved only through the flames), and Matthew 18 where the servant is handed over to the jailers to be tortured until he can "pay his debt." For obvious reasons, even among pre-millennial dispensationalists, this view is held by only a few...


----------



## turmeric

I thought I smelled Keswick!


----------



## Theoretical

Ahh, so it is Dispensationalist Purgatory, effectively.


----------



## Blue Tick

> Ahh, so it is Dispensationalist Purgatory, effectively.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Ranger said:


> It's a dispensational view that I believe came from some of the Brethren groups. I also think Watchman Nee held to it. It's the belief that there will be a rapture of saints who were faithful to the end, and thus considered worthy of reigning in the millennial kingdom. In their view, this is not all of the saints. Some who were not as holy have to be "cleansed" during this period before entering the eternal kingdom following the millennial kingdom.
> 
> They base their belief on 1st Corinthians 3 (these are those who are saved only through the flames), and Matthew 18 where the servant is handed over to the jailers to be tortured until he can "pay his debt." For obvious reasons, even among pre-millennial dispensationalists, this view is held by only a few...



Ahh yes, I have heard of that view before, though not many Dispensationalists would hold to it. It does not appear to be a mainstream view within Dispensational circles.


----------

